# The First Moron To Break His TV With Kinect



## shito (Nov 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well, the first moron that we've heard of. He's not really a moron, he's Phil Villarreal, author and critic. And he's out a pricey television. You are the controller? No Phil, you are the guy with the broken TV.
> 
> "A public service announcement: Do not under any circumstances play Kinect Sports Volleyball at 1:30 a.m. while standing under a ceiling fan with a dangling chain for a light switch," he writes.
> 
> ...


source
but he can't blame the controller and.. oh wait.
i knew it was goin to happen but not this fast lol


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2010)

I loled, then I smile for the day.


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 5, 2010)

wow someone would find away to blame the "controller" on breaking his/her tv, im surprised the ps3 hasnt had any yet its only a matter of time


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2010)

Is that a Wii sensor bar on top of the TV? I'm surprised he didn't destroy it with a Wiimote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> That television was purchased last December


He destroyed the _previous_ one with the Wiimote.


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wait. wait. He managed to break his tv with the "Controller" even though kinect's big selling point is your the controller...My guess is he punched his tv when he realized he spent money on that crap.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Wait. wait. He managed to break his tv with the "Controller" even though kinect's big selling point is your the controller...My guess is he punched his tv when he realized he spend money on that crap.



LMAO!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good way to disguise your anger by blaming it on yourself, eh?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 5, 2010)

I saw this coming but WOW that went fast


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ha, that's funny


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was considering to get Konnect for the Harry Potter and Sonic Free Riders games but now this just about if not completely turned me off to getting Konnect.

Also Burger King is a Konnect Sellout! Konnectimals DLC or something. It had something to do with inserting the toy into the game for your animal pal to play with.


----------



## rock7 (Nov 5, 2010)

that was fast O_O,poor tv


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 5, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I was considering to get Konnect for the Harry Potter and Sonic Free Riders games but now this just about if not completely turned me off to getting Konnect.
> 
> Also Burger King is a Konnect Sellout! Konnectimals DLC or something. It had something to do with inserting the toy into the game for your animal pal to play with.


It's *Kinect*.

This is a great story. Shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



4,200th post...I think.


----------



## Coto (Nov 5, 2010)

I Laughed totally with a lot of comments here hahahahahhahahaha xDD lol

Incluiding the "controller" the author supposed to throw


----------



## craplame (Nov 5, 2010)

What an idiot, lmao.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 5, 2010)

Without a video this thread is useless!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 5, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Without a video this thread is useless!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devin (Nov 5, 2010)

Please. We all know he raged at Kinect because he couldn't play with his Kinect animals. Therfore throwing the controller at the TV.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow Rydian, it all makes sense now


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 5, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Wow Rydian, it all makes sense now


This!


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 5, 2010)

It's sad how stupid people can be. Wow.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 5, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Please. We all know he raged at Kinect because he couldn't play with his Kinect animals. Therfore throwing the controller at the TV.


Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 5, 2010)

Lmfao, and Kinect doesn't even use controllers. This proves how stupid people can be.
My friend's last name just happens to be Villarreal, and he wants to get the Kinect for his Xbox


----------



## Devin (Nov 5, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well considering you ARE the controller. Yes.


----------



## RE4zombie (Nov 5, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised he didn't hurt himself.  Stupidity should be painful.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> im surprised the ps3 hasnt had any yet its only a matter of time



Given the shape of the Move controller I'm suprised there's no internet stories of it being misused for...female pleasing purposes


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 5, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be absurd. Females get no pleasure from sex.



Spoiler


----------



## SamAsh07 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweet, now I'll happily wait for PS Move disaster.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you for making my day


----------



## playallday (Nov 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 5, 2010)

seen this coming for a long time now all we need is a move guy breaking their tv and the circle is complete!


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 5, 2010)

This has made my day. Man, that was quick of breaking the TV...


----------



## Gariscus (Nov 6, 2010)

He didn't actually break his TV with his "controller". He broke it with his pull chain light switch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't anyone read the article in the first post...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 6, 2010)

It's funny that the PlayStation Move hasn't seen this problem yet. I guess that rubber ball in the front is good for shock absorption.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 6, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> It's funny that the PlayStation Move hasn't seen this problem yet. I guess that rubber ball in the front is good for shock absorption.


it's only a matter of time b4 it happens


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> It's funny that the PlayStation Move hasn't seen this problem yet. I guess that rubber ball in the front is good for shock absorption.


Regardless, the PSMove is downright terrible.

Reaction to this topic:


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 6, 2010)

wow, when he hit the lamp pulley, his hit must have
*puts on sunglasses*
really kinected.
YYYEAAAAHHHHH.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 6, 2010)

Knew this would of happened...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2010)

This isn't really news. 

Now when someone trips over their own feet and crashes into their 56" HDTV full force while playing [insert generic sports game here], WITH VIDEO, this will be news.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 6, 2010)

I wish I had robot unicorns in my TV.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Nov 6, 2010)

Well the TV DID get in his way. It's not really the controller's fault - it's the TV's. :]


----------



## injected11 (Nov 6, 2010)

Holy crap, people. Read more than the topic title before you post.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 6, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> wow, when he hit the lamp pulley, his hit must have
> *puts on sunglasses*
> really kinected.
> YYYEAAAAHHHHH.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 6, 2010)

This, my friend is the future of kinnect accidents


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 6, 2010)

wonder what MS is gna do about it 

- introducing the Human Strap = strap yourself to your couch for your own safety when using kinec,


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, that wasn't long for one of the 10 people who own a Kinect to break their TV


----------



## chyyran (Nov 6, 2010)

This way, Microsoft can handle complaints easily!

Moron: Hello, Is this Bill Gates? I broke my TV with the Kinect Controller
Microsoft: Uhmm, You do know Bill Gates isn't at Microsoft Anymore right?
Moron : Uhmm, Yeah. But Still, your controllers SUCK!
Microsoft : You do realize you are the controller?
Moron: I know, and I want a refund.
Microsoft: On the Kinect unit?
Moron: No, The Kinect unit and the controller
Microsoft: Once again,You do realize that you are the controller right?
Moron: Oh, Really?
Microsoft: That also means that you broke your tv with your own body
Moron:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moron Hangs up
Microsoft: Uhmm, are you all right?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 6, 2010)

FIRST BLOOD!!!


----------



## alidsl (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for somebody to break their TV with a DS, That would be a spectacle


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 6, 2010)

Everyone predicted this would happed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_________


			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Without a video this thread is useless!



I LAUGHED


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 6, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> This way, Microsoft can handle complaints easily!
> 
> Moron: Hello, Is this Bill Gates? I broke my TV with the Kinect Controller
> Microsoft: Uhmm, You do know Bill Gates isn't at Microsoft Anymore right?
> ...


fixed


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2010)




----------

